# Unbelievable



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

So I was walking my pup today he's 16 weeks old and near the end of the walk 3 little kids, I'm talking a 5 year old and oldest being around 8, walking a big full grown Rottweiler by themselves no parents or grown ups around, just them. So this Rotti is on the other side of the street sees my pup and charges at us dragging the little girl with him I had to block the dog from getting to my pup and I had a bit of a stand off with the thing but it backed off thank god cause trying to block this Rotti and having my pup trying to run and kids freaking out over their dog was crazy enough.

If something like this happens again what should I do to not hurt his development to not become dog aggressive or build up a fear?.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah the one walking the dog was about 5 years old!!! who would let a 5 year old girl walk a full grown aggressive Rotti by themselves without a parent or grown up with them...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Call animal control. The parents of those children need to be told what happened, and NOT by a five or eight year old. 

I think you did right. You protected your dog and backed the other dog off. Not much else you can do, save carry a spray bottle of something, lemon juice, citronella. 

I think that was a pretty extreme situation, but if no one does anything you might see the same kids with the dog again.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

selzer said:


> Call animal control. The parents of those children need to be told what happened, and NOT by a five or eight year old.
> 
> I think you did right. You protected your dog and backed the other dog off. Not much else you can do, save carry a spray bottle of something, lemon juice, citronella.
> 
> I think that was a pretty extreme situation, but if no one does anything you might see the same kids with the dog again.


Yeah I know they live near me as I've seen them before, so I'll be keeping my eye out cause that's just wrong letting little kids walk an aggressive dog like that without any supervision, they can't control a dog that big and powerful.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks that nothing worse happened . what a scare . what if it was not you with a young dog , what if it was someone with a lunging dog who responds to the aggressive Rott . Then we have a poor kid in the middle of it being mauled as part of collateral damage.

Just keep taking your dog out and be normal . If you start being sensitive or anxious the dog will pick up on it.

Definitely animal control needs to be called .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

you did the right thing , you protected your dog/pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont agree with allowing kids to handle a powerful dog that size without an adult with them. No way no how. But i have to ask. You saying the rotti just dragged the kids towards you and your pup. What exactly was the rott's behavior like? Was he barking and growling aggressively or did he just seem overly excited to see the pup? I ask because i've seen aggressive rottweilers before and if he wanted to actually get at your pup to cause injury, there's no chance he would have backed down. I know this from experience with my biological father's rottweiler. Whiskey was a sweet dog but he needed a VERY firm hand and would go nuts barking and growling in an aggressive manner if he thought he had a chance at getting at another dog besides his buddy Layla. Most of the time, my experience has been rottweilers want to play. I carry a walking stick just in case most of the time because I run into a lot of huskies who have escaped their yards around here, but havent had to use it yet. 

I ask because, IMO, you left out important information about the behavior going on. Again, i dont agree with kids walking a large power dog that size without adult supervision to snatch that leash up and retrain the dog but without knowing how the rott was acting, we can only assume. He was either aggressive or excited to meet another dog.

Good job on protecting your pup.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

If I see a situation like this I turn around and walk away the moment I see it. If I feel like I need to 'do something' I can take my dog home, and then walk back and ask the kids where their parents are. Way too many parents don't seem to realize that a dog is not a child's play thing, but an actual living creature. In this case, it sounds like the dog could easily hurt the kids (even by dragging them down the street or into the road!) or get into serious trouble.

To me, walking towards someone who has an out of control dog is not worth the possible danger to me or my dog.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> I dont agree with allowing kids to handle a powerful dog that size without an adult with them. No way no how. But i have to ask. You saying the rotti just dragged the kids towards you and your pup. What exactly was the rott's behavior like? Was he barking and growling aggressively or did he just seem overly excited to see the pup? I ask because i've seen aggressive rottweilers before and if he wanted to actually get at your pup to cause injury, there's no chance he would have backed down. I know this from experience with my biological father's rottweiler. Whiskey was a sweet dog but he needed a VERY firm hand and would go nuts barking and growling in an aggressive manner if he thought he had a chance at getting at another dog besides his buddy Layla. Most of the time, my experience has been rottweilers want to play. I carry a walking stick just in case most of the time because I run into a lot of huskies who have escaped their yards around here, but havent had to use it yet.
> 
> I ask because, IMO, you left out important information about the behavior going on. Again, i dont agree with kids walking a large power dog that size without adult supervision to snatch that leash up and retrain the dog but without knowing how the rott was acting, we can only assume. He was either aggressive or excited to meet another dog.
> 
> Good job on protecting your pup.


My last dog was a Doberman and I had dog aggression issues with him, I was able to work with a trainer and get it smoothed out. After working with aggression with my last dog I can tell the difference and this dog wasn't coming over to say, "Hi". He was coming over in aggressive manner with a lot of deep growling and focusing on the pup and not much with me until I got in the way and stood my grown with it by stopped moving backwards, this was when the dog started growling at me when we had a bit of a stand off then it backed down and the kids were able to get the dog to walk with them. 
I thought I was going to have to fight this thing, thank god I didn't have to and like what carmspark said if this was full grown dog that would of shown aggression back, I know my last dog would engage, the little girl could be in a lot of trouble being in the mixed of two big powerful breeds fighting. I hope to see the owners soon as I've seen that dog walk by my house a lot, almost daily, I live in a pretty small town.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

scuba_bob said:


> My last dog was a Doberman and I had dog aggression issues with him, I was able to work with a trainer and get it smoothed out. After working with aggression with my last dog I can tell the difference and this dog wasn't coming over to say, "Hi". He was coming over in aggressive manner with a lot of deep growling and focusing on the pup and not much with me until I got in the way and stood my grown with it by stopped moving backwards, this was when the dog started growling at me when we had a bit of a stand off then it backed down and the kids were able to get the dog to walk with them.
> I thought I was going to have to fight this thing, thank god I didn't have to and like what carmspark said if this was full grown dog that would of shown aggression back, I know my last dog would engage, the little girl could be in a lot of trouble being in the mixed of two big powerful breeds fighting. I hope to see the owners soon as I've seen that dog walk by my house a lot, almost daily, I live in a pretty small town.


 
well i hope you're able to talk to the parents soon. good luck. Thanks for clarifying BTW.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kzoppa doesn't matter what the Rotts intentions were . If it had not been scuba bob and his very young dog , but someone else, anyone else here on the forum that posts about their own dog being aggressive or lunging , then the girls would have been in serious trouble. Flame to oil . Instant fight .

How did your dog (Khyber?) behave ? 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Carmen I was merely asking for more information on the matter. A lot of times people assume a dog is acting aggressively when thats not the case. we know some dogs get excited and carry on. And more often than not, people leave out information that is necessary to better understand the situation. This was one of those instances where information was left out, so i asked. I dont know the OPs history with dogs, so erring on the side of caution, I asked for more information before judging whether the dog was indeed aggressive or just excitable. Isnt that what we're supposed to do before jumping to conclusions?


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

carmspack said:


> Kzoppa doesn't matter what the Rotts intentions were . If it had not been scuba bob and his very young dog , but someone else, anyone else here on the forum that posts about their own dog being aggressive or lunging , then the girls would have been in serious trouble. Flame to oil . Instant fight .
> 
> How did your dog (Khyber?) behave ?
> 
> ...


He was scared and was trying to run away at first but seemed to recovered very quick.

I just talked to a friend and this Rotti being walked by kids seems to have attacked her small dog and her brothers at different times during the summer and the kids were with no parents both times, I was away all spring and summer so I never knew about this until tonight. She said they had taken it to the city and nothing has or is being done about this and told that the lady who owns the dog works at the court house!! one would think she should know better. Well I now know to lookout for this dog and seeing how this has been going on, I'll be reporting this.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Almost identical to what happened to me I don't know how many years ago. I was probably 10, walking our little mini schnauzer/pit bull mix (she weighs about 20 lbs) and a 4ish year old girl was walking this HUGE rotti. He saw Shelbye and came charging at us. Shelbye thought she was the rotti's size and wanted to go after him, and a bunch of neighbors came out to hold the rotti back so he didn't eat me and Shelbye. I was too far from the house to run back before the rott could have gotten to us. :/

With Ozzy, he's small enough so that if something like that happens, I can snatch him right up and kick the other dog if necessary. (And yes, I WILL kick a dog if I feel my dog or myself is in danger). Whenever I finally get my GSD, I'll carry something with me, maybe pepper spray, just in case.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kzoppa I know where you are coming from . I am saying even if the Rott was the biggest goof ball , he was heading towards another dog , and was not in controlled and in the hands of a slight 5 year old girl with no command or physical strength to control him , the OTHER dog , the dog he was approaching may have created a very serious problem , dog fight . Luckily it was scuba bob with a 16 week old pup . 

Carmen


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Carmspack is dead on with the statement of keep walking your pup and be the calm one.
I think though if AC doesn't want to do anything about this you may want to make a video and try and call the local media. Feed on the 'mad killer dog in the hands of babes' angle. 

It's animal control's choice whether they want to head off the publicity. But, it defintely needs to be reported whether to child protective services, local law enforcemet, or the AC. 
Local media would be my last choice. 
No one reported any problem with the Presa Canarios that killed Diane Whipple until the trial.
Hence two dangerous animals on harnesses in an apartment building tore the throat out of a neighbor. And they were being walked by an adult. Wow, what a shocker that anyone who lived near these dogs wasn't surprised.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Scuba Bob is a cool name!


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

How scary! There's very few things that scare me more than walking a dog and being attacked by someone else's large dog. The only thing I think that could possibly make that situation worse would be for small children to be involved. 

I've actually been in the situation where, as a teen, my brother and I were walking our 7 yr old GSD Ali and some big lab mix looking dog literally jumped out from behind a spruce tree and started a fight with our dog. The other dog didn't stand a chance, our girl got him around the throat and onto his back and thankfully, didn't fight when I pulled her leash back. The situation only lasted for a split second and I'm still amazed that no real harm came to either dog. That was the first and only time I have ever seen one of my dogs fighting with another animal. Because of that however, I always carry a stick with me when I walk. It sounds bad, but animal control in my county doesn't really do anything. They don't pick up dogs in the city, they don't answer complaints. I live in a very rural county where you basically have to take care of yourself.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not sure if this is the right place to bring this up but this called to mind an experience.

What happens if your dog is still 'puppy' , less than one year old but full grown and _large sized_, _enthusiastic, overly friendly _and somewhat even _charging _or could be mistaken for 'lunging' or 'attacking'? 

What defines an 'attack'? In this situation (my example) the large puppy wasn't growling or expressing any form of aggression. Purely inquisition but in a really unbecoming, overly enthusiastic way. I ask this because I've seen people really throw around the word 'attack' loosely and I wonder if situations are often blown out way out of proportion.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta's starting to get to the point where most people won't realistically consider her a puppy and she still has that enthusiasm. My biggest problem right now is convincing my husband that she looks intimidating to other people and he needs to keep her under control.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Talk to the parents asap!

One of those children could be seriously injured, not to mention someone's dog.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta's starting to get to the point where most people won't realistically consider her a puppy and she still has that enthusiasm. My biggest problem right now is convincing my husband that she looks intimidating to other people and he needs to keep her under control.


That is my situation as well... Denver stopped looking convincingly like a puppy especially to non-dog owners at 6-7 months because of his size. Now more than ever people look at him and think of big scary guard dog with big teeth.

An experience a local groomer's showed the same thing and the groomer was even intimidated and these were supposedly 'dog lovers' because they only groom dogs. The groomer didn't even stop to ask me his age or why he was a little mouthy when she clipped his nails (after a bad experience). Instead it was considered an 'attack' on her and she seemed nervous and put off.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

My 14 week old pup was attacked by a Husky that came bounding out of the woods with no warning. He had my pup by the head and was beginning to thrash and I connected with 3 kicks and it backed off. I was enraged and charged the dog with kicks and then the owner came out of the woods whom I threatened to beat to a pulp if my pup was injured.
Anyway Fritz is now 2 and loves other dogs with a couple of exceptions. He will attempt to fight with 2 dogs who were aggressive with him when he was a pup. He seems to remember and now could really settle the score. The point is that he is fine otherwise.


----------

